# Snake Pit



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out these snakes in the South Salt Lake Valley


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man alive I hope I never come across one of those.I would have crapped down both legs and had a heart attack.Cool pictures though.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is another pic.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have come across a few snake caves out east of Stockton over the years. I only see them in large masses when they are either getting ready to hibernate or just coming out of hibernation. Cool pics!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Dinner!


They are good eating but they scare the crap out of me.I hunted quail along the Colorado river by Bullhead City when I was a kid and there was a bunch of rattlers that lived in the area and we would shoot em and eat em but they still freaked me out even after we had blown their head off.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That's cool, how new are those pics? 
I know it has been kinda warm the past couple of days, but SHEESH.

OOPS, never mind, I just saw the Mother's day '08 tag.

A guy I used to work with chased his hound into an old mine 5-6 years ago and ran into a snake den. The dog was after a cougar and wouldn't call off.

As he turned to leave the mine dragging the dog, one of the snakes hit him right on the bottom of his @ss. :shock: -)O(- 

I would love to have a few of those for a nice little dinner. Haven't tripped over a rattlesnake in many years, so my diet has been lacking. :twisted:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

From where ? Those have been around the net a few times.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

South of Riverton, Wyoming.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Please post GPS coordinates so I'm sure never to go within 10 miles of the place. Those things scare the bejeebees out of me! O-|-O


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> From where ? Those have been around the net a few times.


+1
Here we go again... viewtopic.php?f=46&t=6717&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=snake+pit


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I know that recycling is supposed to save the planet and all that, but :shock: WTF?

Even worse is when you get it for the first time and pass it on like NEWS and get slapped down by the guys who have seen it OVER AND OVER again.

This is the first time I have seen this so hopefully I will be on the Slap it down crew next time around. hehe
Oh well utbowhntr, you tried.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank-you Artoxx. I appreciate that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this isnt as cool as rattlesnake pits, but two summers ago my buddy and I decided to go check out the Jarbidge area of the Humboldt National Forrest in NV (just thought we'd see if there was anything interesting out there) and where we camped there was a snake pit that kept pouring out these little racer snakes. Within an hour I would estimate that 90 snakes came out of here... They were FAST snakes too! Tried to catch one, but they moved so fast that I couldnt get ahold of one to take a good look. Caught one by the tail but he flipped around to bite me, so I let go :lol:

Where you see the snake in the middle of the picture is where they were coming from


----------

